# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Phở rán chấm nước sốt thịt bò phố Khâm Thiên - Món ngon Hà Nội

## hangnt

*Từ bánh phở, các đầu bếp còn chế biến thêm các món phở xào, phở chiên phồng, phở cuốn và cả phở rán.*



Phở rán sốt thịt bò ở Khâm Thiên.
Từ miếng bánh phở lớn và trắng mềm ban đầu, đầu bếp sẽ cắt thành những miếng vuông chừng khoảng nửa bàn tay. Sau đó, bánh được rán sơ qua cho vàng đều, và khi có khách gọi, bánh sẽ được rán giòn và hơi cháy cạnh thơm phức.

Khi cho ra đĩa, phở rán sẽ như những chiếc bánh pizza nhỏ, có vị thơm của bánh, ăn vào cảm thấy giòn tan ở lớp ngoài, và mềm dai ở lớp bánh bên trong. Phở sẽ ăn kèm với nước sốt thịt bò nóng hổi. Nước sốt đặc sánh, gồm thịt bò, hành tây, cà rốt và tim cật, bầu dục (nếu bạn gọi suất đầy đủ). Bạn có thể thêm một chút dấm, dưa góp, su hào ngâm và rau sống vào bát nước sốt để thêm khẩu vị ưa thích.

Các nhân viên dắt xe và phục vụ đều rất tận tình, bàn ăn luôn được chuẩn bị sạch sẽ để đón khách mới. Cô chủ quán rất nhẹ nhàng, điều hành cũng như tính tiền đều nhanh chóng và dễ chịu.

Cửa hàng thường mở rất muộn, tầm khoảng 22h30, quán vẫn mở cửa phục vụ. Đây là một nơi dừng chân thích hợp cho những ngày bạn muốn ăn bữa tối muộn, hoặc ăn chơi trước khi trở về nhà. Giá 40k/1 suất

Ở đây cũng có những món khác như phở nước, mỳ xào, cháo tim gan bầu dục. Bạn sẽ có thêm lựa chọn cho bữa ăn của mình. Chất lượng món ăn: 8/10, chất lượng phục vụ: 8/10.

_Địa chỉ quán: 206 Khâm Thiên, Hà Nội. Ngoài ra, bạn cũng có thể lên phố Nguyễn Siêu để ăn phở rán kèm lòng xào._



Những miếng bánh phở vuông được rán sơ qua.



Khi ăn, bạn chấm bánh phở vào nước sốt.



Phở rán ở phố Nguyễn Siêu hơi khác một chút. Ở đây, bạn có thể ăn kèm lòng xào.
>> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán 206*


_Cùng khám phá các quán ăn ở Hà Nội - cac quan an o Ha Noi

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại tour du lịch Hà Nội - tour du lich Ha Noi

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào du lịch Hà Nội - du lich Ha Noi_

----------


## jhonnyboy

món phở rán nghe lạ nhỉ
ko bik ngon ko bữa nào đến ăn thử

----------


## nguyetnt

phở rán trông nhìn giống cơm cháy nhỉ

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Lại thêm 1 món khiến phải ngạc nhiên 
Phải đi ăn thử mới được

----------


## Amp21

Lần đầu nghe đến mới phở rán  :Wink: )
Coi bộ cũng hấp dẫn

----------


## pigcute

Nghe chữ phở rán chấm sốt bò là muốn ăn roài

----------


## lunas2

phở rán giống cơm rang ak

----------

